# Memorial Idea for Remy A. Presas for August 28, 2004



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

August 28th, 2004 will mark the three year anniversary of the passing of the late Remy A. Presas.

To mark the occasion, I would like to suggest to please add or change your avatar to your favorite picture of you posing with the Professor or a just a favorite picture that you own of the Professor.

I think that it could be a unique gesture of showing the influence that GM Presas has had on the Martial Arts and FMA community.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 12, 2004)

Why not post your favorite pic in this thread? 

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Why not post your favorite pic in this thread?
> 
> :asian:



Good idea too, and it would be a welcome addition!  The great thing about Avatars, however, are that they are seen through out the whole MT system!

Also, any user can submit an avatar, but I think only supporting members of MT can attach pictures.

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 12, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> August 28th, 2004 will mark the three year anniversary of the passing of the late Remy A. Presas.
> 
> ...



Somebody will have to email me and walk me through the process as I don't have a clue as how to do the avatar thing.  Nice idea, though.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 12, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Somebody will have to email me and walk me through the process as I don't have a clue as how to do the avatar thing.  Nice idea, though.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



This is why I suggested posting a pic.  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Dan,

If you would like to configure an avatar, I will be glad to help you.

Do you need help getting the picture to the appropriate size?  If so, just send it to me and I can modify it and send it back to you.  Please send it to the email address that I used to order my book.

Harold
www.ncfcskaliusa.com


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

Did mine work?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Did mine work?


Yeah, good deal!!!

Keep them coming!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Yeah, good deal!!!
> 
> Keep them coming!



Cool, great idea harold.  I've never done it before, but it was pretty easy.  those of you not in the know...

1. open user CP
2. edit avitar
3. Use custom avitar
4. choose file (be sure file is sized as mentioned in setup 85 x 85 pixel max and 219.5kb max)
5. Save


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 13, 2004)

Arnisandyz,

*THAT* was cool.  Thanks!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan, is that a Megadeth shirt you're wearing?  Sweet.  Dan Anderson rocks!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 13, 2004)

Good job, Dan!

The avatars are awesome, keep them coming!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 13, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Good job, Dan!
> 
> The avatars are awesome, keep them coming!!!



I want to get this old pic of me, my littlest bro Jim, Kevin Black, and Paul O'Grady here as my avatar:

http://www.martialtalk.com/remy/meny_mems.jpg

I can't seem to get it to go. Can you PM me and help me with it Palusat?

tx


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 13, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I want to get this old pic of me, my littlest bro Jim, Kevin Black, and Paul O'Grady here as my avatar:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/remy/meny_mems.jpg
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

I will try to work on it tonight.

PALUSUT


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 13, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's mine.



HA! thats the best!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 13, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's mine.


That's a great one, Tim!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Dan, is that a Megadeth shirt you're wearing?  Sweet.  Dan Anderson rocks!



No.  It's a RP seminar held at Richard Roy's.  I would be wearing a King Crimson T shirt had I one that fit.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Paul,

Try this one and PM me for any feedback.

Palusut


----------



## Dieter (Jul 14, 2004)

OK,

here is mine.

Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2004)

Dieter said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> here is mine.
> 
> ...


Superb!!!

Thanks, Dieter!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 14, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> 
> Try this one and PM me for any feedback.
> ...


Gotta clean up the image, gents.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Gotta clean up the image, gents.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan



Hi Dan,

This is not the finished image.  The image that you see is blown up, so it will show distortions.  Paul could you try the avatar?

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> 
> This is not the finished image.  The image that you see is blown up, so it will show distortions.  Paul could you try the avatar?
> 
> ...



Oh...sorry. Yes...I'll mess with it later today. Right now I am at a work computer that won't let me upload/download/play with photo's. I'll be stopping by my mom's house later tonight, so I will try it then(she has a cool photoshopthingy  :ultracool ).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Oh...sorry. Yes...I'll mess with it later today. Right now I am at a work computer that won't let me upload/download/play with photo's. I'll be stopping by my mom's house later tonight, so I will try it then(she has a cool photoshopthingy  :ultracool ).
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Paul, try this one as well, otherwise, Your Mom's Photoshop is probably alot better than the software that I am using.  The key thing is that the image must be no bigger than 110 x 110 and not to exceed 19.5k.

Good luck,

Palusut


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 14, 2004)

Having problems making mine fit  :idunno:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 14, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Having problems making mine fit  :idunno:


Try this one.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> HA! thats the best!



Thanks  :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 15, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Having problems making mine fit  :idunno:



Rich, 

no offense, but it looks like you guys just woke up!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 15, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> no offense, but it looks like you guys just woke up!


:rofl:

Glad you got the avatar to work.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Rich,

It looks like your photo is older than mine.  I thought I was the only one who didn't have an up to date photo of me and the Prof.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks Palusat and Arnisandyz for your help!  artyon: 

I got my avatar up... :ultracool


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 21, 2004)

Conclusions...
1) Great idea Harold.
2) We all have some cool old pics w/ Professor
3) We are all tech challenged and can't create avatars w/o help.

So....
Does this mean it took Harold this long to get his first avatar up, and he needed to feel better by watching everyone else struggle (although for a noble cause....)
 :ultracool 

(just kidding....)


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 21, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Conclusions...
> 1) Great idea Harold.
> 2) We all have some cool old pics w/ Professor
> 3) We are all tech challenged and can't create avatars w/o help.
> ...


Ha, Ha Chad.

As for your picture, you didn't digitally enhance the sweat mark in a big heart sign did ya? :uhyeah:


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 21, 2004)

I would join in with you all, but my friggin' ex-wife has all of my photo albums.  They're probably in a landfill somewhere in SoCal. 

I had some great pics.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe just snag a pic of Professor by himself online and use that as an avatar.

Just a thought for those who don't have pics of them and RP available!  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 21, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> I would join in with you all, but my friggin' ex-wife has all of my photo albums.  They're probably in a landfill somewhere in SoCal.
> 
> I had some great pics.



In this Tim I feel your pain, and understand it greatly.  I have a few, and that is all. You still have the memories though.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 26, 2004)

This date is coming up. Be sure to load your avatars and pictures.


----------



## Bester (Aug 26, 2004)

My sympathies on your loss.  There were some nice pictures in the last issue of the magazine this forum puts out in the interview with one of the grandmasters I think.  Maybe those without their own pics could use one of those, cut down to fit of course.  Also, I think there is a memorial attached to this site, but don't remember the URL. (I was researching something else and it showed up..it's been a while though).


----------

